# Working to get my dog to be more serious



## Zeus Das (Feb 13, 2018)

I am sending you some links to some bite work I am doing with my 2 year old male GSD, Zeus van den heuvel. I am in Miami and it has been very difficult to get his training going (no clubs) – especially in protection training so I had to do a lot of the bite work myself which obviously was all in play mode and not serious. The main purpose was to make sure he had a firm grip – the flip side of it is with a dog like Zeus who has high prey drive he became very equipment oriented. Finally, I seem to have a good decoy (he claims to have done French Ring and showed me pictures in his native country) and the goal is to make this more serious and not equipment focus. This is the 3rd session with the new helper. His bite is really strong, deep, calm, not hectic, and the decoy tells me that he feels a lot of pressure through the sleeve during the bite

Any comments, critiques, and advise are more than welcome. The goal is to get him to be more focused on the decoy and less on equipment and as he progresses throw in different real life scenarios. I wish there were some PSA clubs nearby as that is what I would have really liked to have done with him.

https://youtu.be/w5Cl_hng1K4
https://youtu.be/SaTln-Mg4_8


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Have you discussed this with the new decoy/helper? 

Some dogs do this easily and others have to work at it and that's where a good decoy come into play.


----------



## Zeus Das (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Bob,

By discussing with the new decoy/helper - if you mean what my goals are - then the answer is "yes". Since we have had only 3 sessions - his comment was that he needed time to truly see where the dog was and then adjusting to reach our goals. Hope this helps


----------



## Jim Duncan (Jan 19, 2009)

I watched the first video. Your decoy is trying to push your dog into defense which is fine. However, you need to realize that the stick and whip are equipment too. IMHO, working a dog like that with a stick or whip does little to combat equipment fixation, in fact it may make it worse. 

In this case a dog may view the stick the same way as it would view a sleeve or bite suit. You need to be very careful on the presentation of the stick or whip and how it used. IMO, there was way to much use of the stick and whip.


----------



## Zeus Das (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Jim,

Thanks for your input. I noticed the same - and others who have watched this video made the same comment. Having watched the video several times and watching my dog's body language and bark tone I agree with you he was still focused on the equipment (stick this time) and not taking this too seriously. We will adjust going forward.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jim Duncan said:


> I watched the first video. Your decoy is trying to push your dog into defense which is fine. However, you need to realize that the stick and whip are equipment too. IMHO, working a dog like that with a stick or whip does little to combat equipment fixation, in fact it may make it worse.
> 
> In this case a dog may view the stick the same way as it would view a sleeve or bite suit. You need to be very careful on the presentation of the stick or whip and how it used. IMO, there was way to much use of the stick and whip.


 Pretty much agree here. This is one of the issues I have with sport decoys. Too much stick and whip to trigger a reaction from the dog. I want to see what the dog has with just a decoy and no equipment. Just because the dog reacts from a stimulous does not give a true reading of what's actually in him. When I had my import business the champion Mondio Ring decoy in Romania that selected dogs for my approval was specifically directed to NOT use those items when working the dogs for consideration. 

Your boy was a tad stressed when in defense. He's young so no big deal. When in prey he was obviously very happy but I wouldn't quite put a prey monster label on him yet. He seemed fine switching from equipment to decoy without locking in prey which is a good thing. Overall, he very much reminds me of our personal GSD we lost a few months ago.


----------



## Zeus Das (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Howard,

Thanks. Again, another observer made almost the exact same comments as you. Much appreciated. Sorry about your loss (been there) - but I am glad my dog reminded you of yours. Hope mine turns out to be just as good - he certainly has the breeding and potential. Miami is a tough place to find good decoys. Best Regards


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Try contacting Tony Guzman with Metro-Dade/ Garrison and Sloan in your area. They may be able to help you.


----------



## Zeus Das (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks Kim. I know of Tony and he usually only trains his own dogs. However; meanwhile I did find a small club that started up a year ago and is getting affiliated with USCA who also do PSA. I took my dog in for evaluation and he did really well biting a strange decoy in a place he had never been at. They were very impressed by his strength, nerves, and drive. So I will be joining the club and train for PSA as IPO really not my cup of tea.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Sounds like a plan! Good luck & have fun


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

also agree with the comments posted

check the 26sec point in the second video ....

is that you posting the dog ?

i didn't see clear coordination between handler/helper

REALLY shouldn't shoot a vid in portrait mode....if you had used landscape and kept the helper in the frame it would have given you more feedback of how alcon were or weren't working together

good luck in your training !


----------



## Zeus Das (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi Rick, I am the handler. Had asked one of the bystanders at the kennel to shoot the video so I can review it later. None of us our professionals - just asked him to shoot the video using my iphone. It served the purpose as I needed it see what we were doing wrong and get the opinions of folks way more experienced in this than me. Thanks for your comments


----------

